# How often do you change cloth diapers?



## kathteach

Maybe this is a stupid question, sorry. I am trying to transition from using disposables to cloth. I have some wonderoos and fuzzi bunz. Do you change after every pee? I feel like I am changing every ten minutes and always inspecting the diaper for moistness. Do you have any general guidelines? My son is 4 months if that helps.


----------



## whoamama

Disposable are just way too absorbent, and most kids don't get changed nearly as often as they should. There's nothing wrong with checking often for wetness, and you should change when you think you should. There is no rule, do what makes you and your son fell comfortable. It will certainly seem like every ten minutes if you are used to sposies, but it's not.


----------



## box_of_rain

I won't go more than 2 hours w/out changing my son, even if he feels dry (with some exceptions, like a nap or car trip, etc.) I think I usually change every hour or so.


----------



## Drummer's Wife

2-3 hrs depending on what we're doing and what type of dipe he is wearing. But he's 1 1/2 yrs so he probably goes less than a 4 month old. Nights he goes 10+ hrs in the same diaper. During the day though he's often in a fitted or prefold without a cover so I tend to change him more often, whenever I notice he's wet.


----------



## Shirelle

I change him every 2-2 1/2 hours, unless he's dirty. We kind of have a schedule, because I take him to work with me, and I can't be changing him every ten minutes!


----------



## blondeviolin

Abby gets changed when her dipe is dirty. Mostly she's in prefolds during the day so it's not hard to tell that she's wet. With the pockets at night I just make sure to feel and see if she is.


----------



## Glittergal

I felt the same way when I was making the switch from sposies - and yes, sometimes I am changing every 10 min! Unless ds is sleeping, he gets changed whenever he is wet, or certainly whenever he is finished with a bm explosion, but probably can't go longer than 1.5 hrs without being changed. We still use a sposie when going out and about for a few hours or at night.


----------



## stellimamo

I change dd when she's poopy or about every 2-3 hours except for nap time. She's 16 months.


----------



## swell_mel

Hmm, I guess it just depends. I would say mostly about every 2 hours- sometimes sooner and sometimes longer. I will check her about every 45 minutes or so to see how wet she is. If she is just a tad wet I wait to change her. If she's poopy I change her right away. I noticed the same thing when I changed from sposies.


----------



## LizaBear

Both kids got changed whenever we noticed they were wet - if that was every few minutes, then it was every few minutes. Leaving them sitting in urine seemed really gross.


----------



## mimid

We go coverless at home a lot so whenever they are wet, after a nap and before a bottle. So it works out to more often then every 2 hours most of the time.


----------



## amandapanda9

We go coverless at home for the most part so I change my son when I can tell that he's wet....usually we don't ever go more than 2 hours in between a change though unless we're out and about or at night (since he sleeps so long)...my son is 6 months old. If he's poopy, we change right away of course because you usually know that right away. Some of my fitteds are more absorbant than others so we might go two pees rather than just one in those...since I can't tell he's wet in those as quickly. I personally think you do change more frequently when CDing...but I think that's the way you should change when using sposies too...most people don't though because they can't tell the baby is wet in those as quickly. I changed my son in his sposies (before we were doing CD) probably once every 3 hours or so.


----------



## studentmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *box_of_rain*
I won't go more than 2 hours w/out changing my son, even if he feels dry (with some exceptions, like a nap or car trip, etc.) I think I usually change every hour or so.









:


----------



## lmbjer

I am still a new convert from sposies so it feels like every ten minutes to me too. I check every half hour or after he eats. While the frequency seems annoying, it disgusts me that my little boy sat in a dirty diaper for so long because it didn't feel wet in sposies....ew!


----------



## sophiamama

My dd is two now, but still in dipes. On average I change her every two hours, but if I notice that she is wet before then I change her. I try not to obsess about it. She goes coverless around the house a lot and I usually have a good idea of when she is going to pee. Like she isn't a big pee-er in the morning, so usually we go 2-2.5 hours in the morning before needing a change. She usually needs a change right before and right after a nap. Usually in the afternoon and evening she pees once and hour. After a while you WILL get the hang of it, I promise!


----------



## WNB

I change every hour or two, until night time -- then I double diaper her and wait until morning. She stopped pooping at night, so it's just a matter of wicking the pee away from her bum then. The frequency of changes is why I became a pf convert -- I'd thought I'd go for fuzzibunz or AIOs. I'm using prefolds in AI2/WI2s now and loving it.


----------



## VioletPlum

I change DD about every 2 hours. Less than that when I let her go coverless.


----------



## mama2cntrykids

I change 2-3 hrs. unless poopy then right away. She is 3 mo and I usually have her in a harleyz pocket (I love those!!).


----------



## mvlg

I do change after every pee, if I catch it. I am a constant diaper checker too. It sounds like you are right on track. The constant wetting will ease up with age. You are doing great.


----------

